# have a 1974 2002 with 2.0L m10 help please :D



## Blackhippie (Mar 2, 2015)

like the title says. have a 1974 2002 with 2.0L motor(e12 head)
very interested in a dcoe setup for street and little track use. looked into ireland engineering for new pistons and valves aswell. very new to sidedrafts so excuse my stupidity :thumbup: 
was thinking on a 292 cam with a 40 dcoe weber setup. 
if anyone has any experience with what will be needed to successfully complete this would be more than appreciated. i was planning on a rebuild since im getting oil in my heatercore hoses... but no other coolant hoses.. confused. was thinking head gasket but not too sure.did a compression test and every cyl was over 100. looked around on the internet but keep getting strange answers on whats exactly needed for completion. right now the engine has a weber carb i think its 32/36 but probably wrong. do i have to switch to electric fuel pump to run dcoes? thanks for putting up with my noobish knowledge. any thing helps  need to make more powaaaaaaa


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Try posting over on the most active 2002 site: http://www.bmw2002faq.com/forum/8-02-general-discussion/


----------



## bmw-mania (Mar 1, 2011)

hippiedarkness...


First.. get your e10 running, and all service up to snuff.. it will save you much time and :bling: $ down the road.
that means take a look at all your service items. 


The m10 is a stout little power plant.. yours sounds like it has good compression.
hunt down your leak (oil in the coolant)
remove the oil.. Does more oil accumulate?
if it is the headgasket.. its a cinch. dont fret

DCOE's are not going to suddenly provide you with a 200hp powerplant..
unless you're doing a full blueprinted build.. they are not necessary... yet.
and a schrick 292 cam would make sense.

Your weber 36/32 can be tuned.. and is the CHOICE for power, and fuel economy. 
the secondary enrichment port can be deliberately blocked, and it will increase vac at the carb, which will give you better throttle response.

a 5 speed swap is always fun if you want that extra gear.. 
but you can manage good *ooomph* with the four speed, and a good LSD diff.. most will say 3.91 gears..
(got one for sale that needs rebuilding)

And if you want the bad boy to rev faster... lighten that damn heavy flywheel.
dont forget to address the clutch also..

I find the HD sachs clutch with the SPORT pressure plate provides crisp breakover, and positive feel in the pedal.

you want faster?

Get the suspension sorted.. it is the best place to spend your money.
Get the brakes UPGRADED.. it is the best place to spend your wifes money.
Get good wheels, and good tires.
look at a good regrind cam.




Looking forward to hearing from you.


Post a pic!

:roundel:
Cheers!


----------



## bmw-mania (Mar 1, 2011)

delete


----------



## bmw-mania (Mar 1, 2011)

delete


----------



## Blackhippie (Mar 2, 2015)

my cats excited for the rebuild after the last roadtrip before engine pull hehe 
got alot of parts on order from Ireland engineering. im unsure on the piston ring size i need. are the stock pistons 89 or 90mm.. and what rings should i order. i could use my manual but its not with me atm. and thank you for your reply it was very helpful  alot of useful information i will take into consideration. few pictures of the car and i know it needs some body work. and whats up with the clutch ahah too much spirited driving orr..? it was working perfectly before i pulled the engine. i degreased every single part that i will be putting back onto the engine, and got all new bolts. new transmission mounts and full engine rebuild parts. need a new radiator aswell but im not down for spending alooot of money on one. any good brands?


----------



## Blackhippie (Mar 2, 2015)

:d


----------



## Blackhippie (Mar 2, 2015)

bmw-mania said:


> delete


lol


----------



## bmw-mania (Mar 1, 2011)

Blackhippie said:


> my cats excited for the rebuild after the last roadtrip before engine pull hehe
> got alot of parts on order from Ireland engineering.
> im unsure on the piston ring size i need.
> are the stock pistons 89 or 90mm..
> ...


Factory service manual should be attached to your hip. 

Size of piston rings depends on the year.. 
http://www.bmw2002faq.com/topic/94125-m10-forged-piston-specs-and-cyl-head-flange-specs-for-cad/

Total seal Piston rings.. 
http://www.racetep.com/bmwngin.html#total



Blackhippie said:


> few pictures of the car and i know it needs some body work.
> and whats up with the clutch
> ahah too much spirited driving orr..?


She is a good looking 02.. Be hyped on your e10!

What happened to the clutch?



Blackhippie said:


> it was working perfectly before i pulled the engine.
> i degreased every single part that i will be putting back onto the engine, and got all new bolts.
> new transmission mounts and full engine rebuild parts.
> need a new radiator aswell but im not down for spending alooot of money on one.
> any good brands?


Sounds good... make sure its all clean when it goes back together.
it will save you time and moolah, and help identify problems in the future..

Check T/O bearing.. and arm.. and pivot.. 
Check pressure plate and clutch disc.
check master/slave cyl and lines..

For a radiator.. 
cheap is on eBay..
good is a little more expensive..
but, your cooling system is one place I wouldnt skimp.

Si Garage has amazing brass tanked radiator$..



Blackhippie said:


> and thank you for your reply it was very helpful
> alot of useful information i will take into consideration.


Your welcome.. 
Cheers!
:roundel:


----------

